#  > TEST FORUM >  > Forum om te testen >  >  Mixer Topaz S18-4 electronisch schema

## uhvideo

Hallo, nieuw als ik ben op dit medium, heb ik een dringende vraag voor iedereen die het electronische schema van de mixer S18-4 Topaz mixer in bezit heeft. Ik heb 1 kanaal defect en ben zelf een electronica reparateur. Nu heb ik niet het schema van deze mixer. Wie heeft dit schema in bezit en is bereid mij deze per email te doen toekomen. Ik heb de mixer dagelijks nodig en deze ligt momenteel geheel uit elkaar. Indien mogelijk graag met spoed antwoordt indien mogelijk toezending o.k.t ervan. Mijn dank zal zeer groott zijn en ook van alle low buget bands die afhankelijk zijn van mijn opnames voor montage van geluid en beeld.
Bij voorbaat is mijn dank echt heel groot.
gr. uhvideo

----------


## Whitefarmer

Je hebt je vraag in het testgedeelte van dit forum geplaatst, je hebt weinig kans dat iemand hier antwoord op gaat geven.

Plaats dezelfde vraag nog eens in het video of techniek gedeelte dan heb je meer kans

groeten John

----------

